# Blue grid Opaque transfer



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Is there interest in me doing video using Blue Grid opaque heat press transfer. I have some samples from Coastal Business.
Design.
trim
press.
Lou


----------



## starprince (Apr 2, 2006)

Is that the transfer for dark colors?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes. There is a lot of questions I have noticed about different types of transfers different types of opaque transfer and I user blue grid opaque for dark colors.


----------



## starprince (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, I would be interested. I think it would also be great if you could run it through the wash at least 15 times and then show it to us again. 

Everything looks great at the start but the end results is what really matters.

I know I am asking for way too much.


----------



## fir3fox (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm totally interested!


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

one step opaque papers all have basicly the same application instructions, so it would probably help some people, no matter what brand of paper they use.


----------



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

I am also interested Lou - We are asking you for another favor that will answer many questions on this forum.
Your actual video is a big plus for the Newbies.

James


----------



## elviejo (Sep 13, 2006)

Did you do the blue grid video?

Here's one for someone with Epson background:
When I use my R800 on blue grid, it is almost impossible to peel the vinyl off the backing sheet. My best luck to date has been to heat the printed paper about 5 seconds at 360 degrees, let it cool, and then peel it. The result has some tendency to stretch but appears to retain the color reasonably accuratelye ven after multiple washings.

Is this a problem caused by the R800 pigment inks?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Rip a little tear in the corner of the paper. The paper shoudl rip, but the vinyl will not. Then it should be easy to peel away the vinyl prom the paper.


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

badalou said:


> Is there interest in me doing video using Blue Grid opaque heat press transfer. I have some samples from Coastal Business.
> Design.
> trim
> press.
> Lou


I'd like to see it. Your other videos are great!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yes, a video is a great idea Lou.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, Ok it's coming.. wife wanted to go to movies.. I am doing the planning now.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Up and running... After 3 tries..


----------



## elviejo (Sep 13, 2006)

I am using an Epson R800 with Blue Grid and find that the vinyl is quite fragile. Is this because of the R800 inks?

As an experiment, I pre-heated a transfer 4 or 5 seconds at 360 degrees. This seems to make the vinyl more resilient, and it peels more easily. 

Is the relative fragility just the batch of Blue Grid or would peeling be easier user a 4-ink system like a C88?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The ink shouldnt affect how well the transfer paper peels. How are you preheating the transfer? You are actually pre pressing the transfer? Never heard of that before. It is unneccisary. Just make sure all the moisture is out of the shirt, and that you are using a fresh sheet of parchment. When there is alot of moisture in the shirt, the transfer tends to get sticky, and hard to move around, and when you use an old piece of parchment paper, it can be hard to peel, but other than that I havent had any problems.


----------



## elviejo (Sep 13, 2006)

I understand regarding pre-heating the t-shirt and do that as a matter of course. It also makes it easier to position any transfer.

I would not call it pre-pressing the transfer since the backing is still in place and the shirt is not in the press. The pre-heating seems to firm up the vinyl and make it easier to peel.

Since I had not expected the R800 inks to be an issue, I was really perplexed with the initial difficulty in peeling.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Lou I would, well I saw the video. Is there a way to down load it? I would like to save it like the others, so if I need it I can just go back and watch it over.

Elviejo if pre-heating works, stick with that.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

It is on youtube.com I think you czn save it there. Here is link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWVIyEol79o


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You can save it to favorites.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWVIyEol79o


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

Actually... what I've been doing is that I have been pressing my shirts with the grid backing on the front of the shirt... instead of using the parchment paper.

One day I ran out of parchment paper and I gave it a try because I was desperate to fill out some orders... anyway

It came out very very glossy and I have been pressing my shirts like that ever since. 

Maybe you guys can try it.... BUT! I don't have a professional press like you guys... Like I said in previous posts, I have a singer heat press which might not get as hot and Maybe it'll burn with your press..

its been working good on my end... i'd like to hear from you guys and see what happens w/ u

ALEX


----------



## elviejo (Sep 13, 2006)

Good thought and good technique. One of the 4 or 5 purveyors of blue grid actually recommends exactly what you did to get a glossy, hard finish. Has worked for me.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

OK, let me understand what you are doing. Your blue grid is an opaque transfer, right. You peel the backing and then put it back on the the transfer to press? You don't press the shirt with the backing and then peel, right? By the way folks I found out one company Visual-Color is selling a blue grid paper but it is not opaque it is for lights. So be careful. One of our members found out the hard way.


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

Nope... I have my shirt on the press.... I print out the transfer... i peel the blue grid backing off the paper. Then place it on the shirt... then place the grid backing over the transfer and then press... But like I said I think it might burn with your commerical presses... i was just wondering how it comes out w/ u guys... cause it comes out good w/ my press, but my press i'm sure doesn't get to 300 degrees... i needa thermometer lol


----------



## Martin86 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hustle101 do you use inkjet or laser for your t-shirts?


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a photosmart 7850... which is an inkjet... I used to use an epson c88 but got tired of the clogs so I switched to hp... the vivera inks are working pretty well.... but I only do dark shirts.. I tried doing a white shirt w/ the regular paper... and the ink didn't go as well


----------



## Martin86 (Sep 9, 2006)

Cool what is the cost of ink and paper to do a photo t-shirt? Have you tried laser?


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

Well the ink is about 24 dollars a cartridge and there are 2... so its 48 for the ink and the paper costs like 60 dollars for like 50 sheets or so...

I don't know how many photos I can print out with the 2 ink cartridges yet because I just got it recently....


----------



## Martin86 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hustle101Clothin said:


> Well the ink is about 24 dollars a cartridge and there are 2... so its 48 for the ink and the paper costs like 60 dollars for like 50 sheets or so...
> 
> I don't know how many photos I can print out with the 2 ink cartridges yet because I just got it recently....


Cool what kind of opaque paper do you get? Thanks


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been getting my paper from printonit.com

They have the cheapest price I've seen so far... Its like 47 dollars with free shipping for 50 sheets of the blue grid paper...


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Hustle101Clothin said:


> I've been getting my paper from printonit.com
> 
> They have the cheapest price I've seen so far... Its like 47 dollars with free shipping for 50 sheets of the blue grid paper...


and you like to way your shirts turn out?


----------



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, they come out great.. my customers love the way they shine


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Is blue grid a type of paper or brand?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok, where to buy? Oh, and why?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

How to you get the white lettering onto the dark shirts using the Opaque (of course) transfer inkjet paper? (Printers don't print white)/
Thank you all,
Kathleen


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

Just bought a heat press clam shell. How can you tell if it is medium or high press pressure with the "turn" pressure shell?
Thank you 
Kathleen


----------



## exittshirts (May 29, 2007)

its all trial and error. each machine has different settings so just print some samples and see what works. on my clam shell, medium is just past when you feel pressure when clamping, and high is when u need to press almost as strong as you can handle, so that it still clamps properly.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

is the paper you guys talking about from new milford?


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

I have noticed that after about 3 or washes the transfers hold creases and wrinkles and if you scratch the transfers the color comes off pretty easy. Any one else having this problem?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Martin86 said:


> Cool what is the cost of ink and paper to do a photo t-shirt? Have you tried laser?


I hope you don't mind my answering your question. I do use Oki laser printer with the blue grid with medium weight media setting and multi purpose tray. I did notice that it shrinks a bit so if you cut it with plotter/cutter with optic eye the registration is a bit off.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

So there are a couple different kinds of blue grid?


----------

